# H&R ultra slug hunter?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody have one in a 20 or 12 ga? I'm thinking about getting the 20ga with the compact barrel. I plan on using it in ohio for deer.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

My neighbor just bought his second one in 20 gauge. He likes them a lot. I work at a gun store and we sell a good amount of them. I know a guy that has one from the store in 12 and, both 12 and 20 are tack drivers. Pay the little extra money for the wood/laminate stock over the synthetic. The synthetic stocks are on the light side and can kick in the 12 gauge pretty good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have both the 12 and the 20.

I sent you a PM about the 20


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 12 gauge light slug hunter. its got quite a bit of recoil. just with rifled slugs.


----------



## hedhunter72 (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought the 12 when they first came out,put a lot of deer in the freezer with it,mine likes the hornady sabots but doesn't shoot the rem copper solids for crap


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, I think I'm going to buy a 20gauge compact model.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

